# Hymer - leaking waste water tank valve



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have a leaking (not passing) waste water valve on my B564 1999.
Has anybody had the same problem and is it an adjustment or has the valve got to be changed? Thanks

Sorry but I don't know how to put this in a relevant forum.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Go to drop down menu under * "Discussion"* tab at top of page
and click: 
*"Enter Motorhome Forums"*

Scroll down (in this case) a long way to
*"Generic Hints & Tips"*

and go to the Sub Forum:
*"Hymer motorhomes"*

This applies to the post you've already made here but for other posts to start a thread scroll down the list and find an appropriate forum topic.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a dripping waste tank and I just flushed the pipe with a hose pipe. My tap is on the inside. I opened it up place hose pipe in from the outside and flushed it through, then opened the tap and let the hose pipe fill direct into the waste tank for a while.

It seemed to clear the problem that I suspect was a jammed bit of food.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanDH (Jul 20, 2010)

Had the same problem with my Hymer waste tank . Preston Hymer repair shop told me to look under waste tank and you will see a square plate held on with {I think] 6 screws, if you take this off you should be able to tighten up the valve'


----------

